# Base for Porter Cable 7399



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a Porter Cable 7399, which I purchased YEARS ago as a cutout tool. It came without a base of any kind, and after sitting idle for a decade or so I am thinking of getting a base for it so that I can use it as a laminate trimmer, (the router was idle, not me). After a brief google search I have come up short. Does anyone know of a place to get my hands on a base for this small router?

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack

You may want to check out the links below

Porter Cable 7309 Standard Base - 7309 at Toolsforless.com

Porter Cable 7399 - Google Product Search

========





Jack Wilson said:


> I have a Porter Cable 7399, which I purchased YEARS ago as a cutout tool. It came without a base of any kind, and after sitting idle for a decade or so I am thinking of getting a base for it so that I can use it as a laminate trimmer, (the router was idle, not me). After a brief google search I have come up short. Does anyone know of a place to get my hands on a base for this small router?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jack


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks Bob, that's just what I was looking for!

Jack


----------

